# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Tabqa

## perdiguera

Hola a todos:
No penséis que he estado sólo de vacaciones; también he hecho fotos de presas.

Las primeras corresponden al embalase de Al Assad, provocado por la presa de Tabqa, en el río Eufrates en Siria.
Como en estos países son un poco reacios a dar información y hacer fotos de lo que ellos creen que son materias de seguridad nacional, no es posible obtener ni más fotos ni más datos de la susodicha presa.
La Wikipedia dice que hace un lago de 610 Km2 y que tiene una longitud, el lago, de 80 Km por una anchura media de 8 Km. Medido con el cuenta kilómetros la presa tiene unos 4 Km en coronación de largo.
Parece que con esta presa Siria obtiene el 75% de la electricidad que necesita
Os pongo una tirada primero de las pilladas en coche y luego otras con zoom desde muy lejos.
Por lo que pude ver se trata de una presa de materiales sueltos, con un talud de aguas abajo muy tendido, con planta curva muy cerrada y que sirve, el embalse,  para regular el caudal del río y derivar por el canal, del que os pongo alguna foto, agua para riego y abastecimiento.
El guía se mostró muy reacio a las fotos y os puedo asegurar que hay un control militar en ambos estribos cosa que me fue imposible fotografiar.
Perdonad por la calidad ya que fueron tomadas desde el interior de un vehículo en marcha y engañando al guía. De las de lejos hay que descontar la calima, perenne en la zona debido a la evaporación bestial que hay.


El Eufrates aguas abajo de la presa

El talud aguas abajo de la presa

También el Eufrates

Otra imagen del talud

Las compuertas aguas abajo

El canal de derivación, riego y abastecimiento

La presa aguas arriba con las ocho compuertas

El Lago Assad

----------


## perdiguera

Siguiendo con la presa y el lago os adjunto cuatro imágenes más

----------


## juanlo

Espero que hayas disfutado de tus vacaciones. Gracias por el reportje. Tiene mucho mérito hacer las fotos en esa situación.
Una presa colosal, por lo que podemos aprecias en las imágenes.
Gracias por compartirlas.
Saludos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Tocayo.

Buenas vacaciones te has pegado, me alegro  :Smile:  

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Impresionantes las fotos de la presa, por compararla la compararía con la Almendra, claro que está es de materiales sueltos, pero tela marinera 4 Km de coronación de largo  :EEK!:  y que decir del lago se pierde en el horizonte, muchas gracias amigo por el reportaje.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas vacaciones.
Impresionante monstruo. Una obra esplendida.
Gracias, Perdiguera

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buen reportaje Perdiguera :Smile: 

En estos países parece que todo lo que sea información está prohibido :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Que ya te estabamos esperando... Y con que fuerza has llegado. Me han impresionado tus fotos y seguro que aún tienes más fotos para compartirlas. Ya puedes ponerlas todas que disfrutemos un poquito de tu viaje. Un abrazo compañero.

----------


## jasg555

Espectacular presa.

Tiene cierto parecido a la de Castrejón, pero a lo bestia, muy bestia.

----------

